# Ibanez MMM1 vs PRS SE Baritone



## sol niger 333 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey all I'm new to this forum. Just spent a few months with a friends mmm1 with emg81 in the bridge. It blew away my SG for playability tone and sustain. Running through a boosted mesa dual and orange 4x12. Just the size and throatiness of the tone alone was larger than anything I've heard albeit a little dark sounding. I tune to drop bflat and play Deftones Meshuggah style stuff. Anyone tried the PRS baritone? Which would be the better choice of the two given the similar price? Thanks in advance


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2009)

I think Matt (HighGain510) has one.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 1, 2009)

I've never played the PRS, but the Ibanez is a great baritone. I'm gonna say it will sustain and tone better just because of the bridge alone, which is a massive piece of metal that sits in the body, resonating, versus the PRS standard string through. I could be wrong, but my vote is for the Ibanez.


----------



## somn (Feb 2, 2009)

The prs still can hold the low b with it's 27 scale what r you looking for in ur ax


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 2, 2009)

I think given how happy you already are with the Ibanez, you should stick to that. However, I did play the PRS baritone @ NAMM and I was impressed.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 2, 2009)

somn said:


> The prs still can hold the low b with it's 27 scale what r you looking for in ur ax



I need the 27 28 inch scales for string responsiveness and general tonal improvements being down at drop b flat. Only thing I felt the mmm1 lacked was that snappy top end that a maple cap guitar has. It was really large and warm but the tone was just a touch too tubby for me. Wondering if the prs with maple neck might have better top end. Tubbiness may be able to be gotten rid of with the right pickup in the mmm1 though. The mmm1 has so much throat in the low mids and bass. Wondering if the prs is better balanced and punchier is all. About to take a leap with the mmm1 and maybe try and get a lundgren voiced with extra upper mids and tops for the bridge.

Thanks for all the replies chaps. Unless I can get hands on with the SE I think the ibanez is going to be feasting on my wallet. Will post pics once I've got it done in see thru black


----------



## Hcash (Feb 2, 2009)

MMM1 is an awesome guitar. I wish I played enough to justify keeping mine... (It's for sale.) : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...harvel-acoustic-electric-ibanez-baritone.html


----------



## elrrek (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got an MMM1 and I think it's great. I'm experimenting with 5ths tuning at the moment (finally!) and it sounds pretty good I have to say.

I've seen people bashing the pickups in the MMM1 recently and I don't understand why, I think they are great. They won't pull off a "shred" tone and aren't exactly "modern" sounding but if you're buying a baritone surely it's because you're looking for that low down tone and the stock pickups are just great for that.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 3, 2009)

elrrek said:


> I've got an MMM1 and I think it's great. I'm experimenting with 5ths tuning at the moment (finally!) and it sounds pretty good I have to say.
> 
> I've seen people bashing the pickups in the MMM1 recently and I don't understand why, I think they are great. They won't pull off a "shred" tone and aren't exactly "modern" sounding but if you're buying a baritone surely it's because you're looking for that low down tone and the stock pickups are just great for that.




I'd be swappin em out anyway. They warm if not a little muddy and are nice for certain styles but not for really responsive tight chugging or string definition/separation on large chords. Going for bareknuckles, blackouts or anything else I can get my hands on. The emg in the mmm1 I tried seemed to choke the guitar a little. Thinned it out and made it a little bit 2 dimensional rather than 3 dimensional. Still ate my other guitars alive though!! You should try dropping another pickup in your mmm1. You'd be surprised the emg was still better than the stock 58s imo


----------



## elrrek (Feb 3, 2009)

An EMG would be far too sterile for what I need, I'm perfectly happy with it as it is right now really.


----------



## evolusean13 (Oct 12, 2011)

I checked out both of these guitars. That Ibanez MMM1 looks real nice. I've seen some videos with the stock pickups and agree that they are too warm and do not have enough output for the stuff I would do personally. I do not know much about Baritone guitars. I've always searched for them, but I guess I was not doing it right. I was wondering if you guys can list a few other Baritone guitars. thnx!


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have owned both the MMM1 and the PRS baritone. I like the feel that the PRS has over the MMM1. As far as sound, I actually enjoy the PRS stock pickups, I feel they give a really crunch sound which is what I'm going for. I have a few songs posted on my soundclick if you want to check out some of them. 

SoundClick artist: Red Autumn (Bradenton) - Heavy, Hard, Rock, Erie


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Oct 12, 2011)

Also, I agree the EMGs would be to, lifeless for the guitar. I know someone on here has one with BKP installed and it sounds really good as well


----------



## spyderbreed (Oct 14, 2011)

i never played the ibby,
but i love my prs mm, the bridge feels good, just looks a bit cheap chromed.
pickupwise, i swapped the prs pickups with a duncan sh6, monstreous sound !
scale 27,7" btw


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 14, 2011)

the Ibby is the way to go for sure. I dont even like Ibbys and i was really impressed with it. Also i think the PRS looks cheap.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 14, 2011)

I really want one of those ibby ones.

1: it looks amazing
2: it has a slightly longer scale length
3: FUCKING LOOK AT THAT AMAZING THING!


----------



## geeman8 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll give a vote for the MMM1 as well. I own one and absolutely love it! Killer sound, great feeling neck, and you can adjust the intonation a crap load on that bridge. I've played the PRS too and it just didn't feel as solid to me. I also love naturally finished guitars too!


----------



## rug (Oct 22, 2011)

I play an MMM1 with stock pickups in my side project. My goal is to replace them with BKP Warpigs, but I think this sounds pretty good. Here's a video of what the MMM1 sounds like.

VII - YouTube

The singer in my main band plays the PRS version...I'd say his pickups are a little gainier, and the guitar is just a little brighter overall. So, you'd definitely lose a little bit of clarity going to the MMM1...but you're not buying a baritone to cut through the mix like a Tele, you're buying it to play low, gnarly shit and skullfuck people, amirite?

Having played both, I prefer the MMM1. The PRS is more of a "real" guitar, it's a little easier to solo on, but the MMM1 is just a thick, heavy as shit piece of wood. And, you can usually find it cheaper than the PRS...I got mine for a steal at $250.


----------

